# Turban bomb.



## syrenn (Sep 20, 2011)

Does this mean the TSA will make everyone take off their turbans if they go one on?  




Afghan peace effort in tatters as turban bomb kills ex-president - Middle East, World - The Independent


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, I think so.





source​


----------



## Zoom-boing (Sep 20, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Yes, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Excuse me sir, is that a bomb in your turban or are you just glad to see me?


----------



## Big Black Dog (Sep 20, 2011)

Good thing is that it blew a Taliban members head off.  Bad thing is that it killed other people in the process.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 20, 2011)

Big Black Dog said:


> Good thing is that it blew a Taliban members head off.  Bad thing is that it killed other people in the process.


The really bad thing is, it killed the first Afghanistan President Pro Tempore of the realm after we weakened al Qaeda from making any more plans to bomb NYC. As Syrenn's link points out:



> A militant detonated a bomb hidden in his turban as he met the former Afghan    president Burhanuddin Rabbani yesterday, killing the man given the task of    reconciling with the Taliban and further crippling efforts to bring peace to    the county.
> Two insurgents feigning an interest in coming in from the cold met Mr Rabbani    at his house in Kabul's diplomatic enclave, close to the site of last week's    20-hour battle between security forces and Taliban-linked militants.
> According to initial reports, one of them detonated the explosives hidden in    his turban, as he hugged Mr Rabbani, killing the politician instantly.


The homicide bombers only have to get in once to undo a lot of what our soldiers did to fix the problem. I hope the Afghans engage in the kind of justice that is heard over there. They need to deal so severely with this sort of thing the offenders stay down in their snake holes and don't come out for the duration.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 20, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Yes, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Heh ...you call that a bomb ?? NOW THATS A BOMB !!


----------



## Sunni Man (Sep 20, 2011)

freedombecki said:


> Yes, I think so.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Hate to burst your bubble but the people in the picture are Hindus in India.


----------



## yidnar (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I think so.
> ...


 a turban bomb is a turban bomb no matter who's wearing it !!


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 20, 2011)

Sunni Man said:


> freedombecki said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, I think so.
> ...


Now, Sunni man. I well knew that when I posted the picture. Syrenn picks good subjects, but this one got ignored. I elected to extend my artistic license a little out of bounds to get some discussion going. Tell me, would you be here posting on Syrenn's thread if I had not shared that ostentatious bit of showmanship out here? Ok, now that I have your attention, say somethin' intelligent about the TSA's probing habits. I came close to saying something like "now TSA is gonna mess with our minds..." but nah, that was a little corny if not irrelevant.

However, if you really want to do right by Syrenn's effort, go read her link and bring something back from it that shows your unique perception or perspective.


----------



## freedombecki (Sep 20, 2011)

OK, Yidnar, you win the hat contest, now you have to deal with Ravi! 

And what do you think the TSA is now going to do about those wearing hats, turbans, etc.? Come on, Syrenn went to some trouble to get this thread going, whatcha think, pal?


----------



## jillian (Sep 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> Does this mean the TSA will make everyone take off their turbans if they go one on?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



is there a point?


----------



## syrenn (Sep 20, 2011)

jillian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > Does this mean the TSA will make everyone take off their turbans if they go one on?
> ...




Yep... they have me taking off my shoes. Why not turbans if they come through.


----------



## zzzz (Sep 20, 2011)

So I guess this will be viewed as a threat too!


----------



## jillian (Sep 20, 2011)

syrenn said:


> jillian said:
> 
> 
> > syrenn said:
> ...



oh no!!! you have to take off your shoes?!?!?!?!

say it ain't so, hon!!!!


----------



## syrenn (Sep 20, 2011)

jillian said:


> syrenn said:
> 
> 
> > jillian said:
> ...




Yep... tis so, tis so.


----------



## NightRyder (Sep 21, 2011)

Outlaw turbans, they're gross.


----------

